# Charlie is a Charlotte!



## MeapsMum (Feb 27, 2015)

I recently purchased 4 males from a breeder. I didn’t even bother to check because I figured she would know better than me. Turns out my little hairless baby is a female. She is no longer in with her brothers. I’ve noticed that she is looking a little more plump and her nipples are much more noticeable. I’m thinking she’s pregnant. What kind of “maternity” cage should I get her? I know about getting puppy or kitten formula in case she has trouble lactating. What’s the best bedding to provide for nests? I’ve started giving her rolled oats to hopefully help with lactation. I supplement her oxbow with fruits, veggies, eggs and rat friendly treats. Is there anything I have missed?


----------

